# Fiorenzato F64 Evo



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of the above. I have just bought one and it seems a good, solid on demand. From what I have read it would do 2 to 3 grams per second. I took the burr carrier off and gave everything a good clean. There was not that much retained, although in places it was pretty compacted. Dialled it in approximately, and pulled a shot. It took about 20 seconds for 18 grams. that was too fine so slacked it off a bit and it took 13.8 seconds for 21 grams. The pour was about spot on.

This suggests the burrs might need replaced, but I wondered if there were any other owners who could shed a bit of light


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Isn't the F64 the Mazzer SJ equivalent meaning I'd suspect the 13.2 seconds grind time for a big 21g dose to be within the expected range, When I modified an SJ with a digital timer the grind time was 10s plus, if I recall correctly.

Should be solid enough; and worst case scenario, a new burrset would be circa £40 replacement at most I'd suspect.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If your Fz Evo is an ex-commercial grinder, then new burrs are a good idea.

For their OD grinders, Macap recommend new burrs after 250kg (58mm burrs) and 450kg (68/75mm burrs)

Evo burrs are 64mm diameter.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks chaps......the shot count is 80,100 so I will get a set since they are not expensive.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is a stupid thought. This has the Mazzer style collar that you unscrew, taking the top burrs off to reveal the bottom burrs. For some daft reason I did not really inspect them much, but, I thought at the time, just looking at them they looked new. then today, in the menu there is a feature which counts down the life of the burrs, providing whoever fitted them remembered to reset the values. They were showing 72 hours left and I am sure that this suggests they have just been fitted. Too late as I have ordered a new set now but the grind is lovely and fine and I have not played with these yet, having just pulled 5 or 6 shots. If I get time tomorrow I will whip them out and have another look


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

right, can confirm burrs were shot......have fitted new ones today. apparently you have to watch Fiorenzato burrs as they cut them slightly differently for different models according to the engine power. Anyway, new ones in. Having taken top and bottom out there was hardly any retention, around 3 grams if that. Pulled a few shots now. it is reasonably quiet, getting faster.....an underrated grinder if ever there was one


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Fz Evos are proving very popular in my area (Central Belt Scotland).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What price is a new one?


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

No doubt this is an underrated grinder with superb performance!! are you sure u got the F64 Evo (With the cooling fan) or just the F64? because the 2 differs.

I got a F64 Evo and it grinds under 6s for 18gr. yours are a tad on the slow side. Compare to mine. and yes i would say the retention is about 3gr. i use the single shot button to purge before pulling a shot.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dan430 said:


> No doubt this is an underrated grinder with superb performance!! are you sure u got the F64 Evo (With the cooling fan) or just the F64? because the 2 differs.
> 
> I got a F64 Evo and it grinds under 6s for 18gr. yours are a tad on the slow side. Compare to mine. and yes i would say the retention is about 3gr. i use the single shot button to purge before pulling a shot.


I bought it as an F64 Evo....do these two pics help?


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yup its the different grinder that i have!! mine has faster grinding time! but I'm assuming its the same burrs! just different motor


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Fz EVOs also badged for San Remo.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

F64 EVOs seem to have a selling price around £750 inc.Vat


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So is a 64E not an Evo then.


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> So is a 64E not an Evo then.


Nope!! but same burr size tho


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Not at all confusing!?!

F64 E / F64 E XG / F64 E XGR / F64 EVO / F64 EVO GT / F64 EVO XG / F64 EVO XGR


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

...and then there are 83mm versions too


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

@Dan430 just noticed your liner bag in the knock box. Genius! What sort of bag is that?


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Obnic said:


> @Dan430 just noticed your liner bag in the knock box. Genius! What sort of bag is that?


Haha sharp eyes... I'm saving up the coffee pucks and safe time washing up the knock box. just a normal used plastic bags you can find in supermarkets, where they use to bundle up loose fruits/veg..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jon said:


> Not at all confusing!?!
> 
> F64 E / F64 E XG / F64 E XGR / F64 EVO / F64 EVO GT / F64 EVO XG / F64 EVO XGR


all very confusing! I do not think it makes much difference. The burrs and motor and wattage and Hz are the same......never mind, whatever it is it is still canny!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Dan430 said:


> Haha sharp eyes... I'm saving up the coffee pucks and safe time washing up the knock box. just a normal used plastic bags you can find in supermarkets, where they use to bundle up loose fruits/veg..


Sneaky. Going to pinch that idea. Thanks.


----------

